# Vent Window



## dylan44 (Jan 19, 2005)

How do you replace a vent window in a 1967 GTO?


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

with another one :cheers


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2005)

*vent window*

easy you must go to an auto glass shop and purchase a welting i think its called ,i assume just the glass or as an assembly? clean out the old channel
and clean it up with acetone or thinner,spray silicone the channel and glass
gently slide the welt and glass into the channel,trim with a razor the edges
if you need more info reply to this message tonite and ill reply asap
dismissed!


----------

